# Called the clinic



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Today I did something I never did before: I called my clinic and set myself an appointment with my family's physician.
I haven't been to a doctor for something like 7-8 years, I think, because I hardly get sick or feel bad (thankfully), and calling places when I don't absolutely _have_ to scares me. 
But my parents have been telling me I should go and have some blood tests run on me just in case. Since I don't exactly try to live healthy, I hardly do any exercise, then I might be at risk.

Anyway, this simple call took a huge amount of thinking and planning... I began to think about it 3 months ago, discussed it with at least 4 people, tried to find out _exactly_ what to say, what's the exact procedure, the correct terms to use. Then I postponed it again and again until a time when I'd feel good enough.

Unfortunately, something went wrong... Apparently, because I haven't been there for so much time, my name didnt' even appear on the list of the clinic's patients! I panicked for a while but the receptionist said she found it and fixed it and it's gonna be ok. I really hope so... :afr

But guess what, I was actually pretty sure of myself, I didn't stutter, I didn't speak in a hushed voice, I think I sounded pretty much self assured, even though I was shaking inside all the time.

I know this sounds stupid, but I think this is one of the first "adult" things I did by myself.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

It doesn't sound stupid at all. You did great! :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orwen2000,

That's great, man! - :boogie :boogie :boogie! Everything from here on out will be just fine.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

good job Orwen, I was really nervous the first time I made an appointment as well.


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

:thanks guys! 
I've also had a pretty good start to the week at work, so now I'm in an even better mood


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Awww thats great to hear. :banana


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, I went there, and it wasn't a _complete_ disaster. Ok, it wasn't a disaster at all. I just talked for about 5 minutes with the doctor, she set me a date for the blood tests etc. next week, and we chatted for about 2 minutes about what I do for a living and whether I still live with my parents. She said that she couldn't wait to get away from her parents' place after she graduated. I just smiled, shrugged politely and said I don't mind them. I think was pretty sure of myself, I didn't stutter, didn't speak in a low voice, and I even asked her _twice_ about the location of the nurses' station (I'm usually too scared to ask about things even once).

But... I had entered an hour after my appointed time, because there was an old lady inside who stayed long after her appointed time, and also 2 people entered her office _without_ an appointment, and people whose appointment was after me got annoyed with me for letting these people shove their way.

Also with me there were three people aged 70+ who kept talking about the "bad youth of today and all that violence in our schools" and "what's the world coming to" and how the 50's were such a great time despite all the hardships... and they occasionally turned to me to ask me what I think. It wasn't a very pleasant way to wait for my turn. Even though it was kind of amusing, now that I think of it.


----------

